
Anything for this: The costs, benefits of life in elite sport - mooreds
http://www.espn.com/espnw/voices/article/20695210/cyclist-mara-abbott-leaving-sport-dealing-eating-disorder
======
joobus
Her story is also the story of everyone as they age, contemplating the
opportunity costs and what might have been on a different trajectory. A desk
jockey who basks in fluorescent light through the prime of life also asks what
might have been, and if it was worth it.

------
mslate
Extreme athleticism (and correlated risk of eating disorders) is as self-
destructive as amphetamines. No one buys tickets to watch people use drugs
though ;)

I wonder what the author's lifetime earnings from athletics have been
though...

~~~
darkerside
In the article, the author indicates an income that was close to the poverty
line. It could be a one sided perspective, but I think it's safe to say it
wasn't terribly lucrative.

~~~
paulmach
Women's cycling is far from lucrative. They also lack a union and pay their
own health insurance. Minimum salary for men at the highest level is about 30k
euros per year. [http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/minimum-wage-increase-for-
wo...](http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/minimum-wage-increase-for-worldtour-
and-pro-continental-riders/)

~~~
Latteland
The article is interesting. I worry that by watching football I'm
participating in something bad for the athletes (even though they want to do
it of course, for money). I guess it's true for all pro athletes, it is bad
for them physically in the end.

~~~
LanceH
They're also playing football for a living and not attending their 4 HIPAA and
document retention guidelines training in 18 months.

